# Left CD in OEM player



## 99_SELect (May 10, 2005)

Hi, this is my first post so please bear w/ me. I have a 99 SE-L (i guess b/c it has the SE Limited side emblems) and it came with a CD\Cassette combo unit. My question is what pins could I put to 12v and GND just to get it to eject a CD so I don't have to take my new HU back out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ConMasta (Dec 11, 2003)

*Easy way to figure it out:*

1. Get a hold of a 95-02 Nissan audio harness.
2. Notice the wire colors? Youll need ignition and constant power, prolly red and yellow but check to make sure. If you look at the harness end, youll be able to match up color to pin just by how it connects into the HU.
3. Get a 12v power source, connect 2 wires to the source, 1 for ignition to your stock HU, and the other to your constant power on the HU. 
4. Get a ground. Stock nissan grounds are usually the radio antenna, so connect a wire to it and to your HU somewhere on the metal.
5. Holding all those wires in place, press the eject button somehow.

If this is too complicated PM or AIM me.

Conan


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Usually the yellow wire is the constant power, and that is all you need to be able to eject your CD. Hook up that yellow wire to the positive of your batter and press eject. Should zip right out.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

to get the cd player to power up you will need the red (switched power) wire, the yellow (12v+ wire/constant) and the ground all hooked up, then you will have to press power or source to get it to kick on, then eject... that simple


----------



## 99_SELect (May 10, 2005)

Ok, cool I'll try that. Thx.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

take it apart!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I just took a flat head screwdriver to mine, But then again, my eject button was broke already so Hooking it back up would have done me no good.


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

if it is an after market harness the red, yellow and black are the right colors, but I've never seen a car company use the universal wiring colors as oem.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Send me the combo unit and I'll mail you back your CD. :thumbup:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

nismo78 said:


> if it is an after market harness the red, yellow and black are the right colors, but I've never seen a car company use the universal wiring colors as oem.


most domestics ive messed with have used the universial colors... damn rice burners!


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

In my experience you have to twist together the yellow and red then connect it to the (+) on a 12V and the ground on the ground of coarse. I had to do this at least once a week in a previous job when poeple brought defective radios in with cd's still in them. And yeah power up the unit and eject!


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

The red wire (Accessory) only needs to be connected if you want to turn the radio on to listen to it. Connecting the Yellow (+12v constant) and ground will allow you to eject your CD. It is like ejecting your CD from your radio in your car without putting your key into the ignition. The radio has limited functions without Accessory but is not useless.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

SE-R_03 said:


> The red wire (Accessory) only needs to be connected if you want to turn the radio on to listen to it. Connecting the Yellow (+12v constant) and ground will allow you to eject your CD. It is like ejecting your CD from your radio in your car without putting your key into the ignition. The radio has limited functions without Accessory but is not useless.


it depends on the cd player itself, my alpine will not eject without being turned on.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> it depends on the cd player itself, my alpine will not eject without being turned on.


That may be true if he had an aftermarket radio, but he has already said that it is the OEM(Original Equipment Manufacturer). All OEM radios are the same in this aspect.


----------

